# gyno



## mggisforme (Jun 20, 2011)

i ran some prohormones and started getting sore under nipples, mainly my right nipple. and i got a lump, but I only had about a week and a half left until pct so I finished my prohormone and then took clomid 100/75/75/50.... 100 a day for week one and 75 a day week too, and so on. but my lump didn't go down and it is still sore... I finished my one month of clomid for pct about a month ago and my lump under my right nipple is still sore and about the size of a marbell. I'm not sure what I can do to make it go away or fix the problem. I wasn't too concerned because i didn't think i would get the side effect from just the prohormone and I thought during pct it was going to go away, but it's still there and really sore to touch. i even noticed a little discomfort when running on the treadmill once. any advice is appreciated thank you!  

Also, I'm thinking of trying sust 250 by dna in the future so let me know if you've heard pros or cons at all about it... thanks again for all the help and advice from this forum!!


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 20, 2011)

You could run some Nolva and see if that helps, but I'd say fuck the half measures and attack it straight out with Letro.

LetroSolut

See GMO's post here for how to dose Letro to solve your problem:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/62133-help-w-letro-dosing.html

Next time, don't wait a month to come ask for advice dumbass! We are here to help.

Also, next time, run an AI like Aromasin (Exemestane) with your prohormone and this will not happen.

http://researchstop.com/aromasolut.html

If you don't know what an AI is, you had no business doing AAS/Pro-hormones in the first place.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aromatase_inhibitor

Clomid is a SERM. It is used to restart your natural test production once you come off of AAS. You should have known it wasn't going to do shit to remove your lump.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 20, 2011)

you got gyno and only took clomid? you should have nolva and letro on hand for that even for PH;s . theyre still AAS, and lots of guys get gyno from them
i think since you already have a lump, your best bet is a letro protocol, and always remember with letro you have the estrogen rebound so you need something like aromasin to control that


----------



## mggisforme (Jun 20, 2011)

will arimidex work with the letro instead of aromasin


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 20, 2011)

mggisforme said:


> will arimidex work with the letro instead of aromasin


arimidex wont work for E rebound, you need a suicidal AI  such as aromasin.  not sure but i think thats the only one that wont cause rebound.


----------



## mggisforme (Jun 20, 2011)

alright. so the next time i use a prohormone,,, i should also take some aromasin while taking the ph? and then the gyno is less likely goign to happen, but if it does I should have nolva on hand too?..... thanks for the insults guys, i'm still learning. I didn't know ph's were that strong since i just bought it from a store in town. stupid of me i knowww! thanks guys!


----------



## mggisforme (Jun 20, 2011)

you guys mentioned using aromasin while on the ph to prevent this from happening... would arimidex be an okay replacement in that situation?


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 20, 2011)

mggisforme said:


> you guys mentioned using aromasin while on the ph to prevent this from happening... would arimidex be an okay replacement in that situation?



Arimidex lowers IGF-1 levels and is also harder on your lipids. Moreover, it can lead to estrogen rebound, whereas Aromasin will not.

Aromasin is the better all around choice, and is stronger than Arimidex. 

Will Arimidex work? Yes... but there is more potential for things to go wrong taking Arimidex.


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Read this:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...estions-about-aromasin-here-some-answers.html


----------



## mggisforme (Jun 20, 2011)

i meant to say anastrozole instead of arimidex... sorry, but i'm assuming it would be the same answer? from reading the article aromasin is the best bet. I was just asking because I have some anastrozole already at my house but i accidentely said arimidex. I was going to take the anastrozole with my next ph cycle, but if aromasin is better i would still just purchase that instead. I figured  i would ask thought since i already have some anastrozole


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 20, 2011)

mggisforme said:


> i meant to say anastrozole instead of arimidex... sorry, but i'm assuming it would be the same answer? from reading the article aromasin is the best bet. I was just asking because I have some anastrozole already at my house but i accidentely said arimidex. I was going to take the anastrozole with my next ph cycle, but if aromasin is better i would still just purchase that instead. I figured  i would ask thought since i already have some anastrozole



Arimidex = Anastrozole

Arimidex is just the brand name for Anastrozole.


----------



## mggisforme (Jun 20, 2011)

<---- (me)


 thank you.....


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 20, 2011)

Letro took away the lump I got twice while on cycle. Powerful stuff. 1.25mg ED.


----------



## slow-90lx (Jun 20, 2011)

Another vote for letro.

Gotta have that stuff around. Im gyno prone and within a week, no soreness in the nips at all.

(keep my cabinet stocked full of pct items in case, do not want to deal with shipping when and if something happens) 

Be prepared next time and it will be smooth sailing if any issue arises.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 20, 2011)

You have great advice here in this thread actually the advice given here has been right on the money.  M4A3 nailed it as well as lightbearer good job guys.  PM is sent mggisforme.  You should have all you need now to attempt to correct the problem.  By the way what were you using PH?  Which one?


----------



## mggisforme (Jun 21, 2011)

i PM'ed you TGB1987, thanks again everyone for the advice. I'm excited to deal with this now! just curious... other than looks, what other effects is this putting on me right now?


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 21, 2011)

mggisforme said:


> i PM'ed you TGB1987, thanks again everyone for the advice. I'm excited to deal with this now! just curious... other than looks, what other effects is this putting on me right now?


 if you dont wanna share the ph on the board pm me i'm curious what it was, as well as dosage and length of cycle
thanks


----------



## redkingrory (Jun 24, 2011)

M4A3 pm'd me about this. Get on the Letro, fight the rebound. If you feel your gyno is under control then hit the gear. Stay away from the Ph's. Most Level 2 gyno cases are caused by Ph's and lack of properly PCT. M2C


----------



## mggisforme (Jun 25, 2011)

TGB laid it out for me and i'm gonna give it a go. just took my letro

Letro- start with 1.25mg EOD to start. You can expect the following side to occur, joint pain, loss of libido and a general tired moody feeling. It is what it is and if you want to clear this up you're going to deal with it. We may increase to everyday once you start but we will see how it goes first. 

Then Aromasin and Clomid to finish and ensure your test is up to par. 
Clomid at 100mgs for wk1 clomid at 75mgs wk 2 and Clomid at 50mgs wk 3 and 4.
Aromasin at 25/12.5/12.5/12.5mgs ed for wks 1-4. This will prevent rebound.

You're going to need to keep a detailed log as to how you're feeling and what is happening with the lump. If you see no change within 4-6 week, you're going to need surgery or just live with it.


----------



## mggisforme (Jun 25, 2011)

redkingrory ... you recommend staying away from the ph's? i have a thread titled gear at a young age and mostly everyone said stay away until i get older... but i was wondering is it just as bad if i'm taking prohormones at twenty?,,, and if i'm gonna take ph's i might as well just start on gear?


----------



## redkingrory (Jun 25, 2011)

It depends. Have you had blood work done? Most kids at 20 have a lot of growing to do still. Based off your profile pic you look like you've done a few cycles of PH's? Get some extensive blood work done from your physician. Tell him you've taken a PH.. be honest.. (ph's are legal). Ph's & Ph stacks are like throwing gas on your liver and smoking a cig right by it. I'm only going off your profile pic tho. What are your stats? How long have you been training?


----------

